# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Vainion Liikenne / Saaristotie oy

## aki

Katselin Vainion kalustolistaa ja Saaristotien nimiin on merkitty seuraavat autot:

25 (carrus star 501 vm-94)
43 (delta star 501 vm-93)
81 (iveco daily 100 vm-98)
83 (lahti 431 falcon vm-95)
84 (carrus star 302 vm-96)
85 (carrus star 302 vm-95)
86 (trafora vm-91)

La 2.7 matkustin turusta nauvoon ja autona oli Vainion 53 (delta star 501 vm-94) kylkeen oli teipattu myös vihreällä Saaristotien nimi joten tämäkin ilmeisesti kuuluu Saaristotien kalustoon. 

Onko Saaristotiellä muita linjoja Nauvossa tai Korppoossa kuin peruslinja Turku-Parainen-Nauvo-Korppoo-(Houtskari). Olisiko kenties esim. joitakin koululaisvuoroja saarten sisällä joita ajettaisiin vanhemmilla autoilla vai onko tuo Trafora vanhin auto tällä hetkellä.

----------


## moxu

Ei ole. Kaikki Saaristotien vuorot näkyvät Vainion aikataulussa. Koululaiskyydit hoidetaan tietääkseni paikallisten taksiyrittäjien autoilla.
Saaristotiehän on sikäli mielenkiintoinen firma, että kun Vainio oli ostamassa sitä, ei ihan kaikkia osakkeita löydetty. Reittiliikenne hiljaisilla saaristolinjoilla ei ole koskaan tuottanut voittoa, joten joku osakekirja on saattanut joutua roskiinkin...  :Rolling Eyes:  

Vainiolle ratkaisu kierrättää omaa kalustoaan Saaristotien väreihin on sikäli järkevä, että Nauvoa kotipaikkanaan pitävän firman bussit saavat automaattisesti lauttajonojen ohittamiseen oikeuttavan vihreän kilven. Sellaisen hankkiminen mantereelta kotoisin olevalle ajoneuvolle on todella hankalaa -tai tässä tapauksessa se onnistuisi kyllä, mutta Vainio tuskin saisi kylttiä useammalle, kuin välttämättömästi reittilinjoilla tarvittavalle autolle.

----------


## KjaO-K

Kyllä ennen ainakin oli kaksi koululaisvuoroakin:
Nauvossa kahdesta suunnasta kirkonkylälle kouluun (Mattnäs-Packais-Kyrkbacken) ja  (Prostvik-Käldinge-Kirjais-Kyrkbacken).
Toinen auto oli Houtskär-Korpo ja iltapäivällä takaisin. 

Käldingestä lopetettiin juuri koulukin, joten lapset ajetaan kaikki kirkolle. Luulisinpa ettei taksikapasiteetti saarella (3 autoa, joista 1 iso) millään voi riittää. 

Icecolla niitä ainakin on ajettu ja Houtskarissa oli pitkään vielä firman viimeinen Delta Airisto. Norrskatasta lautalle muksut tuodaan kai taksilla, josta mukaan Houtskariska tulevaan bussiin. 

Ja näitä linjoja ei ole tietääkseni aikataulussa. Kokemukseni talosta on kyllä 2000 vuodelta, mutta epäilisinpä, ettei lapset ihan kokonaan ole saarilta loppuneet.

----------


## moxu

Tiistaina 12.7.2005 Saaristotiellä oli ajossa seuraavanlaista kalustoa:
25 08.40 Korppoosta, 11.20 Turusta ja 14.40 Gyltöstä 
86 09.40 Gyltöstä ja 13.15 Turusta (todennäköisesti myös 06.55 Turusta ja 16.40 Gyltöstä)
43 12.40 Gyltöstä (todennäköisesti myös 09.20 Turusta)

Lisäksi Vainion turistibussi 16 sattui samalle lautalle (ms.Sterna) Paraisten ja Nauvon välillä klo 12.15 (lautalla oli myös auto 25 11.20-vuorolla). 16:ssa ei ollut matkustajia ja sen etuiluoikeus oli mahdollistettu tilapäiskilvellä, jossa rekisteritunnuksen paikalla luki Vainion Liikenne.

----------


## KjaO-K

> sen etuiluoikeus oli mahdollistettu tilapäiskilvellä, jossa rekisteritunnuksen paikalla luki Vainion Liikenne.


Onko missään bussissa etuajo-oikeuskilvessä enää rekisteritunnusta? Ainakin saaristotiellä lukee rekkarin paikalla Skärgårdsvägen.

Eilen kävi vaihtoyhteydessä Helsingstä ikävästi, kun tavarapaljous ei mahtunut 25:een. Siinä sitten Helsingin pikavuoro joutui ajamaan Galtbyhyn asti. Sinne paloi tauko   :Laughing:

----------


## moxu

Näyttääpä seiskakin siirtyneen saaristomaisemiin: http://mir.1g.fi/kuvat/etela-itameri...1/IMG_3461.jpg

Tosin linjakilpi luultavasti tässä tapauksessa vähän valehtelee. Poka varmaan heitetään Galtbyssä Gyltöstä tulleeseen autoon http://mir.1g.fi/kuvat/etela-itameri.../IMG_3463c.jpg (olkoonkin, että kuvan esittämä bussi on saattanut olla myös Turusta 13.15 lähtenyt)...

----------


## aki

> Näyttääpä seiskakin siirtyneen saaristomaisemiin: http://mir.1g.fi/kuvat/etela-itameri...1/IMG_3461.jpg


Tuosta taisikin tulla samantien Saaristotien vanhin auto, Delta Star Midi näyttäisi olevan vuosimallia -84. Ihmettelen että Vainio siirsi Saaristotien nimiin noinkin vanhan kuljettimen.

----------


## KjaO-K

> Tuosta taisikin tulla samantien Saaristotien vanhin auto, Delta Star Midi näyttäisi olevan vuosimallia -84.


ARRGH! Edellisestä Delta Expressistä olikin ST Oy:llä aikaa jo yli viisi vuotta.

Mutta toisaalta en ihmettele, sillä Houtskarin linjalla ei lomakauden ulkopuolella ole matkustajia vaivana, joten pienempikin ja vanhempikin  auto käy.

----------


## bussbosse

> Katselin Vainion kalustolistaa ja Saaristotien nimiin on merkitty seuraavat autot:
> 
> 25 (carrus star 501 vm-94)
> 43 (delta star 501 vm-93)
> 81 (iveco daily 100 vm-98)
> 83 (lahti 431 falcon vm-95)
> 84 (carrus star 302 vm-96)
> 85 (carrus star 302 vm-95)
> 86 (trafora vm-91)
> ...


Olisin kiinostunut saada lisää tietoja yllä mainituista busseista; 
rekisteri nro, valm.numero, paikkaluku, merkki, ja rek.päivä

----------


## aki

> Alunperin kirjoittanut aki
> 
> Katselin Vainion kalustolistaa ja Saaristotien nimiin on merkitty seuraavat autot:
> 
> 7    TUS-407 (scania K112, delta star mini vm-84)
> 25  LGK-225 (scania K113, carrus star 501 vm-94)
> 43  JBE-943 (scania K113, delta star 501 vm-93)
> 53  CBM-253(scania K113, delta star 501 vm-94)
> 81  FCE-952 (iveco, iveco daily 100 vm-98)
> ...


lisäsin noihin rekistenumerot ja alustat, muita tietoja minulla ei ole.

----------


## JT

Tuon Ivecon vuosimalli on 1998.

----------


## Miska

Tässä vielä muutamalla alusta- ja korinumerolla täydennetty lista



```
7 TUS-407 Scania K112 1806829 / Delta Star 146754 1984 ex. Vainio 7
25 LGK-225 Scania K113 1824194 / Delta Star 501 1994 ex. Vainio 25
43 JBE-943 Scania K113 1822614 / Delta Star 501 148138 1993 ex. Vainio 43
53 CBM-253 Scania K113 1823339 / Delta Star 501 148224 1994 ex. Vainio 53
81 FCE-952 Iveco Daily 100 1998
83 GBT-245 Scania K93 1826607 / Lahti 431 Falcon 1996 ex. Saaristotie 6
84 OGP-315 Scania K113 1825352 / Carrus Star 302 148422 1995 
85 AGO-795 Scania K113 1824513 / Carrus Star 302 148335 1995 ex. Saaristotie 8
86 GAR-510 Scania K113 1816175 / Trafora Parliner 1991 ex. Saaristotie 10
```

Saaristotieltä Vainion puolelle on siirretty auto 82 LIB-531 Scania L94 / Lahti 520 Flyer. 

Lisäksi Vainion 87 BFH-982 Scania K113 1817515 / Vanhool Alizee 350 30213 näyttäisi olevan ex. Saaristotie 4.

----------


## bussbosse

Kaikki Saaristotien linja-autot: 

http://www.vardo.aland.fi/Skargardsvagen.pdf

Onko lisäyksiä, korjauksia tai muita tietoja ? 

Buss-Bosse

----------


## bussbosse

Luettelo on päivitetty 5.12.2005

Kaikki Saaristotien linja-autot: 

http://www.vardo.aland.fi/Skargardsvagen.pdf 

Buss-Bosse

----------


## moxu

VL/Saaristotie 84 oli tänään 22.12. klo 13.30 lähdöllä Turusta ja jäin miettimään, onko se aina ollut "perinteisessä" pitkittäisraidallisessa Saaristotien värityksessä vain vasta äskettäin tähän perinteiseen asuun maalattu? Jos jälkimmäinen väite pitää paikkansa, on ilolla tervehdittävä Vainiota jos nyt ei ihan perinteisen, niin ainakin kivannäköisen ja informatiivisen värityksen kunnioittamisesta. Luvalla sanoen Skärgårdskeltsu (jollainen myöskin on äskettäin ajossa nähty, numeroa en muista) on aika kamalan näköinen...

----------


## bussbosse

> VL/Saaristotie 84 oli tänään 22.12. klo 13.30 lähdöllä Turusta ja jäin miettimään, onko se aina ollut "perinteisessä" pitkittäisraidallisessa Saaristotien värityksessä vain vasta äskettäin tähän perinteiseen asuun maalattu? Jos jälkimmäinen väite pitää paikkansa, on ilolla tervehdittävä Vainiota jos nyt ei ihan perinteisen, niin ainakin kivannäköisen ja informatiivisen värityksen kunnioittamisesta. Luvalla sanoen Skärgårdskeltsu (jollainen myöskin on äskettäin ajossa nähty, numeroa en muista) on aika kamalan näköinen...


OGP-315
Skärgårdsvägen nro 5
Vainio nro 84
Valm.vuosi:	1995 
Scania K113 CLB AA/598, nro YS4KC4X2B01825352 
Carrus Star 302, nro 148422, 53 p, 18.000 kg, 12,00 m 
14.12.1995 -..........Ab Skärgårdsvägen  Saaristotie Oy, Salo

Terveisin

Buss-Bosse

----------


## bussbosse

Luettelo on päivitetty 9.2.2006 

Kaikki Saaristotien bussit: pdf

Onko lisäyksiä, korjauksia tai muita tietoja ? 

Buss-Bosse

----------


## moxu

Juhannusaattona oli 11.30 Helsingistä vs.13.30 Turusta lähtevällä vuorolla varauduttu varsinaiseen matkustajaryntäykseen, eikä varmasti mitenkään aiheetta. 
Helsingistä lähti 11.30 #75 kuljettajanaan maanmainio Raija Kesäläinen (ja minä fillareineni kyydissä Piispanristille asti) normaalille expressvuorolle Turkuun ja sen perässä #20 expressinä suoraan Paraisille sekä edelleen Nauvoon ja Korppooseen. Turusta puolestaan suuntasivat Saaristotien autot #8 kilvityksenään Korpoström ja #38 (ilmeisesti viimeisin siirretty auto, etupuskuriin lisättyä Saaristotie Skärgårdsvägen-tekstitystä lukuunottamatta muuten täysin Vainion väreissä) kilvityksenä Houtskär. Joku lähiliikennebussi ajoi vielä perässä, mutta se tuskin päätyi Paraista pidemmälle, koska kolmellakin autolla vuorosta ilmeisimmin selvittiin.
Kovasta lounaanpuoleisesta tuulesta johtuen oma etenemiseni Saaristotiellä oli arvioitua hitaampaa, mutta sekä St #38 että Vainio #20 tulivat minua vastaan jo Pikku-Nauvossa, molemmat tyhjinä. Luultavasti #38 ei siis ollut käynyt Houtskärissä asti, vaan jättänyt pokansa Galtbyssä Merguksen vietäväksi.

----------


## moxu

Saaristotiellä vuosina 2001-04 vaikuttanut "keltsu" Trafora EJU-195 (ex-Vainio #117) näyttää olevan parkissa Matka-Autojen tallin edessä Turussa ilman mitään yhtiötunnuksia. Onko tietoa, onko ko.bussi mahdollisesti "palannut kotiin" Heinosille vai mitä sen jatkotoimintaan mahdollisesti on suunnitteilla..?

Saaristomeren bussiliikenteessä on taas yksi reittiyhtiö vähemmän: E.Wendelinin Turku-Kemiö-Taalintehdas(-Kasnäs-Hiittinen)-linjasto on 14.8.2006 alkaen ollut Vainion liikenteen operatiivisesta vastuualuetta. Reitillä pyörii tällä hetkellä ainakin yksi kaupassa Wendeliniltä Vainiolle siirtynyt auto, jossa ei varsinaisesti ole kummankaan yhtiön tunnuksia -tai siis on Wendelinin väritys ja Vainion etupuskuriteksti...

----------


## helleh

EJU-195 on ollut jotain parivuotta jo Matka-autoilla paluumuuttajana. Autolla ajetaan jotain seurakunnan ajoja, kuten myös muillakin Matkis-autoilla.

Wendeliltä siirtyi linjan mukana 3 autoa. Carrus Star 301 Scania K113 KGC-237 nro.127, Carrus Star 302 Scania K94 MYB-799 ja IIJ-190 MB 814D.

----------


## kuukanko

Vainion Liikenteen uusi EB-Volvo 9700H NG numerolla 80 seisoi vähän aika sitten Kampissa. Rekkari on BXI-280.

----------


## killerpop

Vainion Liikenteelle uutta kalustoa: ExpressBus-väreissä oleva uuden mallin Volvo 9700 B12M 6x2 rekisterillä CGN-618. Kylkinumeroa ei vielä tätä kirjoittaessa autolla ollut. Auto on ilmeisesti täydet 15 metriä pitkä.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Vainion Liikenteelle uutta kalustoa: ExpressBus-väreissä oleva uuden mallin Volvo 9700 B12M 6x2 rekisterillä CGN-618. Kylkinumeroa ei vielä tätä kirjoittaessa autolla ollut.


Auto kantaa kantaa kylkinumeroa 100 ja näyttää tältä linkki

----------


## Ozzy

Tässä toinen vielä tänään ilman nroa ollut.
http://img225.imagevenue.com/img.php..._122_241lo.jpg

----------


## killerpop

Näemmä tähän mennessä tulleet kaikki 3 kpl vuoden 2008 autoja ovat keskenään erilaisia. 



```
 #58 KNG-967 Volvo B12B 4x2 / Volvo 9700H
#??? OUI-948 Volvo B12B 6x2 / Volvo 9700H
#100 CGN-618 Volvo B12M 6x2 / Volvo 9700HD
```

Tässä vielä yksi näkemys OUI-948:sta, joka myöskin kertoo sitä, että kylkinumeroa autosta on mahdoton havaita. Sellaista ei liiemmin perässäkään ollut.

----------


## 034

Onkos Vainio poistanut jonkun Vegan? Salon eräällä kadulla seisoi keltainen Vega yhtenä iltana

----------


## Aleksi.K

Vainio ajaa alas melkoisen määrän vuoroja, mm 07.15 Helsinki-Kasnäs vuoro loppuu kokonaan; http://www.vainionliikenne.fi/www/ > liikennemuutokset 3.6 alkaen

----------


## Lasse

> Vainio ajaa alas melkoisen määrän vuoroja, mm 07.15 Helsinki-Kasnäs vuoro loppuu kokonaan; http://www.vainionliikenne.fi/www/ > liikennemuutokset 3.6 alkaen


Tässä näkyy nyt niitä vaikutuksia, joista minä ja muutama muu "vanhaa korruptoitunutta järjestelmää jääräpäisesti puolustava" yritti varoittaa jo vuosi sitten. PSA ja vapaa kilpailu tulee auttamattomasti johtamaan hiljaisten maaseutureittien kuolemiseen. Lippujen hinnat ovat romahtaneet tärkeällä Helsinki-Turku reitillä. Nykyään ne kattavat vain sen linjan kustannukset, eikä siten enää jää sisäistä subventiovaraa muille reiteillä = ne lakkautetaan. Helpotusta ei tietenkään tuo sekään, että liikenneministeri päätti vastoin aiempia sopimuksia lakkauttaa seutulippujärjestelmä 1.7.2014 lähtien. Johtuiko tuo päätös joltain taholta tulevasta voimakkaasta lobbauksesta ja painostuksesta? 
On luvattu, että tilalle tulee kuntien järjestämää liikennettä. Sitä ei näy, sillä kunnilla ei ole varaa.
Helsinki-Taalintehdas vuorojen loppuminen lopetta bussiliikenteen kokonaan Suomusjärven Kitulan ja Perniön väliltä. Reittiosuudella asuu paljon autottomia vanhuksia, jotka nyt ovat hädissään miten järjestää kulkemisensa tulevaisuudessa. Eräskin iäkäs rouva puhkesi itkuun todetessaan että joutuu kai muuttamaan pois kotoaan. Ehdotin hänelle soittoa Pekkä Mötölle tai Lauri Helkelle, sillä he ovat luvanneet ettei vapaan kilpailun myötä yksikään vuoro tule vähänemään. He täten varmaan tuovat halvan bussin reitille.

----------


## Aleksi.K

No Helsinki-Turku lippuhintojen alenemista on turha Onnibussia "syyttää". Itsehän Vainio on hintojansa alentanut ja Onnibus ei aja kuin Helsinki-Kupittaa-Raisio välillä. Vainio ja Pohjola ovat lähteneet teennäiseen kilpailuun ja suurin voittaja on asiakas, samoin kun häviäjä
. Ja Vainion Liikenteen pikurit sitä paitsi ajavat vanhaa 110-tietä, jonka varrella olevat kulkevat Vainiolla, makso mitä maksoi.

----------


## Lasse

> No Helsinki-Turku lippuhintojen alenemista on turha Onnibussia "syyttää". Itsehän Vainio on hintojansa alentanut ja Onnibus ei aja kuin Helsinki-Kupittaa-Raisio välillä. Vainio ja Pohjola ovat lähteneet teennäiseen kilpailuun ja suurin voittaja on asiakas, samoin kun häviäjä
> . Ja Vainion Liikenteen pikurit sitä paitsi ajavat vanhaa 110-tietä, jonka varrella olevat kulkevat Vainiolla, makso mitä maksoi.


Ja Kupittaa ei sijaitse Turussa?

----------


## hylje

Kyllä niille mummoille jotain liikennettä järjestyy. Kunhan on maksuvalmiutta. Ne ajat, jolloin Suomea pidettiin haja-asutuksessa väkisin, alkavat pikkuhiljaa olla takanapäin. Asua saa toki edelleen hajallaan, jos on rahkeet.

Joukkoliikenteen rooli on kuljettaa isoja joukkoja ihmisiä edullisesti. Se ei ole sosiaaliturvaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lippujen hinnat ovat romahtaneet tärkeällä Helsinki-Turku reitillä. Nykyään ne kattavat vain sen linjan kustannukset, eikä siten enää jää sisäistä subventiovaraa muille reiteillä = ne lakkautetaan.


Ristisubventiosta on enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä, koska se on nostanut lippujen hintoja niillä reiteillä, missä joukkoliikenteellä olisi oikeasti potentiaalia kuljettaa joukkoja. Kun suuren kysynnän väleillä halvat hinnat siirtävät ison joukon matkustajia henkilöautoista joukkoliikenteeseen, voidaan uhratakin joitakin pienemmän kysynnän välejä, joilla auton käyttöön pakotetaan pieni joukko matkustajia.

Ristisubventio on myös ollut liikennöitsijöille täysin vapaaehtoista. Kannattavia reittejä hallussaan pitäneet liikennöitsijät ovat voineet aivan hyvin lakkauttaa hiljaiset reitit ja saada silloin suuremman voiton ajamalla vain kannattavia reittejä.

----------


## Lasse

> voidaan uhratakin joitakin pienemmän kysynnän välejä, joilla auton käyttöön pakotetaan pieni joukko matkustajia.


Sanot siis että 75-vuotiaat vanhempani saavat mennä autokouluun jotta Sinä pääset halvalla Turkuun?!
Ok, kerron terveisesi kun heidät huomenna näen.

----------


## tkp

> Ristisubventio on myös ollut liikennöitsijöille täysin vapaaehtoista. Kannattavia reittejä hallussaan pitäneet liikennöitsijät ovat voineet aivan hyvin lakkauttaa hiljaiset reitit ja saada silloin suuremman voiton ajamalla vain kannattavia reittejä.


Ehkäpä se on sitä asiakaspalvelua?

----------


## petteri

> Sanot siis että 75-vuotiaat vanhempani saavat mennä autokouluun jotta Sinä pääset halvalla Turkuun?!
> Ok, kerron terveisesi kun heidät huomenna näen.


Jos joukkoliikenteelle ei ole riittävää kysyntää, sitä ei kannata järjestää. Autottomat taloudet ovat haja-asutusalueilla hyvin harvinaisia eikä pelkkä yhden torpan palvelu riitä bussilinjan ylläpitoon.   

Kuitenkin kutsujoukkoliikennejärjestelmiä olisi syytä kehittää, esimerkiksi koulukyytien ja muun liikkumisen yhdistämistä.

----------


## aki

> Sanot siis että 75-vuotiaat vanhempani saavat mennä autokouluun jotta Sinä pääset halvalla Turkuun?!
> Ok, kerron terveisesi kun heidät huomenna näen.


Suomessa on jo varmasti aika paljon alueita joilla busseilla hoidettu joukkoliikenne on ajettu alas ja tilalle on tullut esim. tilataksit joilla vanhukset kyyditään yhteiskuljetuksena kylälle hoitamaan kauppa-asiat. Tällainen kehitys on alkanut jo paljon ennen onnibussin ilmaantumista joten ei hiljaisten ja kannattamattomien bussireittien lakkauttamisesta voi OB:tä syyttää. Maaseudun autioituminen tuskin pysähtyy tulevaisuudessakaan, ja samaa kehitystä seuraa myös bussireittien lakkautukset.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:55 ----------




> Kuitenkin kutsujoukkoliikennejärjestelmiä olisi syytä kehittää, esimerkiksi koulukyytien ja muun liikkumisen yhdistämistä.


Juuri näin, kyllä jonkinlainen liikkumismahdollisuus pitää taata myös haja-asutusalueilla vaikkei perinteistä bussiliikennettä olisikaan. Erilaisten kuljetustarpeiden yhdistäminen vaikka tilataksilla saattaa olla joissain tapauksissa paljon tehokkaampi tapa hoitaa liikennettä kuin vakiovuorot isolla bussilla.

----------


## Samppa

> Suomessa on jo varmasti aika paljon alueita joilla busseilla hoidettu joukkoliikenne on ajettu alas ja tilalle on tullut esim. tilataksit joilla vanhukset kyyditään yhteiskuljetuksena kylälle hoitamaan kauppa-asiat. Tällainen kehitys on alkanut jo paljon ennen onnibussin ilmaantumista joten ei hiljaisten ja kannattamattomien bussireittien lakkauttamisesta voi OB:tä syyttää. Maaseudun autioituminen tuskin pysähtyy tulevaisuudessakaan, ja samaa kehitystä seuraa myös bussireittien lakkautukset.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:55 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Juuri näin, kyllä jonkinlainen liikkumismahdollisuus pitää taata myös haja-asutusalueilla vaikkei perinteistä bussiliikennettä olisikaan. Erilaisten kuljetustarpeiden yhdistäminen vaikka tilataksilla saattaa olla joissain tapauksissa paljon tehokkaampi tapa hoitaa liikennettä kuin vakiovuorot isolla bussilla.


Tuolla on aiheeseen liittyvää ajankohtaista http://www.lvm.fi/tiedote/4147905/ha...n-uudistamisen

----------


## Jarppi

Eihän tämä tietenkään ole Onnibussin syytä. Tuskin Lassekaan sitä niin tarkoitti. Nyt vaan alkaa näkyä seuraukset siitä mitä tämä monen ihannoima uudistus tuo tullessaan. Tämä HKI-Kasnäs linja on hieno esimerkki. Eli linja on vuosikymmenet palvellut pituutensa ansiosta myös monen kunnan paikallisliikennettä. Samalla kun Helsinkiläiset ovat menneet saaristoon mökeilleen on myös Toijan mummot siinä sivussa päässeet bussilla vaikka kauppaan. Tämä järjestely ei ole maksanut kunnalle mitään vaan liikennöitsijä on kantanut täyden vastuun ja riskin. Nyt sitten kunta saa laittaa kättä taskuun mikä on jo valmiiksi tyhjä. En tietenkään tarkoita, että kaikkialle pitää ajaa isolla bussilla. Varmasti monessa pienessä kunnassa taksit ja pienet bussit ovat ainoa järkevä vaihtoehto. Mutta ehkä tämä esimerkki todistaa sen, että ei ne kaikki maaseutuvuorot yhteiskunnan tuella kulje. Tuskin Vainio lopettaisi linjaa, jos se nauttisi yhteiskunnan tukea. Nyt vaan on pakko lopettaa ns. hyväntekeväisyys ja keskittyä bisnekseen ilman tunteita. Edelleen olen vahvasti sitä mieltä, että uudesta järjestelmästä hyötyvät vain 4-5 suurinta kaupunkia. Niiden väliseen liikenteeseen riittää liikennöitsijöitä kilpailemaan asiakkaista. Kaikki muut  ovatkin sitten kuntien  ostoliikenteen armoilla.

----------


## dreamy83

Toisaalta, miksi pitää linja pystyssä jos matkustajia ei ole? Tokihan Turku - Helsinki reitti on kaikille sen operaattoreille tärkeä, mutta miltä osin sen reitin kilpailu, jonka halvat hinnat perustuu selvästi aiempaa korkeampiin täyttöasteisiin, on pois maaseudun liikenteestä? Vai onko Vainion(kin) tapauksessa Matkahuollon verkkokauppa niin jähmeä, että hinnat eivät kehity kysynnän mukaisesti?  Tosiasia on, että iso linja-auto, joka menee tyhjänä tai puolityhjänä, on ekologisesti ja taloudellisesti kestämätön tapa hoitaa liikennettä. Lisäksi seutuliput on voimakkaasti subventoituja tuotteita, joten miksi elinkeinopoliittista tukea, joka jaetaan aluepoliittisin perustein kilpailuttamatta. Miksi verovaroista pitäisi mitään tukia maksaa ilman kilpailuttamista?

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos joukkoliikenteelle ei ole riittävää kysyntää, sitä ei kannata järjestää.


Ja jos halutaan järjestää, niin sitten rahoituksen on syytä olla läpinäkyvää eli verovaroista omalla momentillaan menevää tukea. Silloin päätökset tuen maksamisesta tai maksamatta jättämisestä tehdään Suomen normaalin päätöksentekojärjestelmän kautta.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Vainion liikenne on ihan oma-aloitteisesti lähtenyt alentamaan lippujensa hintoja Helsinki-Turku-reitillä. Jos sitten sen takia pitää lopettaa Helsinki-Kasnäs se on yrittäjän oma päätös. Missään vaiheessa kukaan ei ole siis Vainion liikennettä pakottanut tai kiristänyt laskemaan hintojaan. Eli päätös on ollut täysin yhtiön oma ja jos sitten lakkautetaan muita linjoja sen takia, niin palautteet kuuluu lähettää Vainiolle, eikä esimerkiksi Mötölle. Möttöhän on avannut ainoastaan täysin uuden linjan Helsinki-Raisio, ja jos sitten liikennöitsijät sen takia haluavat alentaa lippujensa hintoja Turkuun, on se heidän oma asiansa..

----------


## tkp

> Möttöhän on avannut ainoastaan täysin uuden linjan Helsinki-Raisio, ja jos sitten liikennöitsijät sen takia haluavat alentaa lippujensa hintoja Turkuun, on se heidän oma asiansa..


Ja onnibussin linja ei kulje Turun kautta?

----------


## kalle.

> Ristisubventiosta on enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä, koska se on nostanut lippujen hintoja niillä reiteillä, missä joukkoliikenteellä olisi oikeasti potentiaalia kuljettaa joukkoja.


Saman voit havaita kaupunkien sisällä. Lippujen hinnat ovat korkealla ja joukkoliikenteen tilaaja tarvitsee kunnilta rahaa, koska halutaan ajaa muuallakin kuin vain siellä missä joukkoliikenne pärjäisi lipputuloilla. voin muistaa väärinkin, mutta jossain taisi joskus olla juttua, että Tampereella oli ainoa linja joka tulee toimeen pelkillä lipputuloilla oli 2, mutta silti sielläkin ajetaan paljon muutakin joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Saman voit havaita kaupunkien sisällä. Lippujen hinnat ovat korkealla ja joukkoliikenteen tilaaja tarvitsee kunnilta rahaa, koska halutaan ajaa muuallakin kuin vain siellä missä joukkoliikenne pärjäisi lipputuloilla. voin muistaa väärinkin, mutta jossain taisi joskus olla juttua, että Tampereella oli ainoa linja joka tulee toimeen pelkillä lipputuloilla oli 2, mutta silti sielläkin ajetaan paljon muutakin joukkoliikennettä.


Niin eli siis suurissa kaupungeissa ei olekaan ristisubventiota, koska käytännössä mikään linja ei ole voitollinen pelkillä lipputuloilla. Niissä homma menee juuri niin kuin pitääkin: kun kaupungin- tai kunnanvaltuusto (tai joku muu toimielin, jolla valtuusto on tehtävän delegoinut) on sitä mieltä, että liikennettä tarvitaan enemmän kuin mitä markkinaehtoisesti syntyisi, määritellään tuen määrä ja sen kohdentaminen valtuustossa (tai jälleen mahdollisesti toisessa toimielimessä, jolle valtuusto on tehtävän delegoinut). Vastaavalla tavalla homman pitäisi mennä kaukoliikenteessäkin (ja meneekin siirtymäajan päätyttyä). Kaukoliikenteessä tosin nähdään kaupunkiliikennettä enemmän markkinaehtoista liikennettä, koska kaupungeissa joukkoliikenteestä saadaan niin paljon suurempi hyöty, että niissä sen tukeminen on selvästi laajempaa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Ja onnibussin linja ei kulje Turun kautta?


Kulkeehan se, mutta täysin eri reittiä. Kyllähän Pohjolakin saa ajaa Karjaalle ja Ampers Tammisaareen, vaikka kumpikin on Raaseporissa. Möttöä ja muuta Onnibussin poppoota edelleen on noista ihan turha syyttää. Jokainen yrittäjä tekee omat ratkaisunsa, Vainiolla on ollut mahdollisuus pitää hintansa MH:n taksataulukon mukaisena, mutta on päättänyt lähteä kilpailemaan hinnoilla ilmeisesti. Samalla se on päättänyt entistä enemmän keskittyä muutamiin reitteihin kilpailemaan, samalla kun lopettaa muita reittejä. Onhan tässä jo vuoskymmeniä sahannut junia ja busseja Turun reittiä, mutta kummasti on hinnat pysyneet MH:n taksoilla, eikä ole mitään tarjouksia keksitty..

----------


## hylje

Suomessa kaupunkijoukkoliikenteen lipun hinnat ovat järjestään varsin pienet. Kuukausiliput ihan poskettoman halpaa lystiä. 

On silti totta, että taloudellisuuteen tähtäävässä tariffissa vyöhykkeet ovat varsin pieniä. Lyhyillä matkoilla joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetti on mahdollista saada käyttöön tasaisesti, joten lyhyitä matkoja kannattaa suosia. Tyhjien penkkien kuljettaminen maksaa yhtä paljon kuin täysienkin, joten tasainen kuorma voi leikata yhdelle lipulle jyvittyviä kuluja dramaattisesti.

Tehokkaan, edullisen, lyhyille matkoille suotuisan joukkoliikenteen varjopuoli on se, että se on hyvin hidasta ja se edellyttää kaupunkia, jossa on sekä työpaikkoja että asumista tasapainoisesti sekoitettuna. Pitkien välimatkojen Suomessa hidas liikenne on epäilyttävää, ja tasapainoista kaupunkiakin on vähäisesti. Ja ne mummotkin pitää pitää perinnetorpillaan pitkin metsiä vaikka väkisin. Ei ihme, että joukkoliikenne on kallista ja sitä halutaan tukea raskaasti verovaroin.

----------


## JT

Tässä olisikin mielenkiintoista saada tietää mihin suuntaan Vainion Liikenteen pikavuorojen matkustajamäärät ovat kehittyneet Onnibussin ja EB:n tarjouslippujen tulon myötä. Matkustajamäärien olisi toki pitänyt kasvaa verrattuna siihen aikaan, jolloin Onnibus ei vielä liikennöinyt Turun ja Helsingin väliä, jotta Vainion Hki-Turku-pikojen katteet olisivat pysyneet vähintään samalla tasolla. Eli voidaanko tulevista lakkautuksista vetää johtopäätös etteivät Vainion pikavuorojen matkustajamäärät ole kasvaneet riittävästi vai olisiko vuorojen lakkautus seurausta jostain muusta? Jos kyse olisi koko liikennekentän voittojen maksimoimisesta, luulisi kannattamattomien linjojen lakkautuksien tapahtuneen ajat sitten.

----------


## tkp

> Vainiolla on ollut mahdollisuus pitää hintansa MH:n taksataulukon mukaisena, mutta on päättänyt lähteä kilpailemaan hinnoilla ilmeisesti. Samalla se on päättänyt entistä enemmän keskittyä muutamiin reitteihin kilpailemaan, samalla kun lopettaa muita reittejä. Onhan tässä jo vuoskymmeniä sahannut junia ja busseja Turun reittiä, mutta kummasti on hinnat pysyneet MH:n taksoilla, eikä ole mitään tarjouksia keksitty..


Milläs muulla Vainio sitten voisi kilpailla onnibussia vastaan kuin hinnalla? Jos Vainio pitäisi hintansa MH:n taksassa Helsinki-Turku välillä se saisi varmaan parissa vuodessa laittaa lapun luukulle. Ja mitä tulee kilpailuun junaa vastaan, niin eiköhän tilanne ole se että bussilla pääsee suoraan lentokentälle, satamiin, tai vaikka Munkkiniemeen. Junalla ei pääse.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Milläs muulla Vainio sitten voisi kilpailla onnibussia vastaan kuin hinnalla?


Palveluilla matkan aikana, (esim. WiFi, tarjoilu matkan aikana, väljät matkustamotilat sekä muut businesspalvelut) vaihtoyhteyksillä tai suorilla vuoroilla lentokentille, satamiin, muihin paljon asiakkaita vetäviin kohteisiin jne. Tarjoamalla suoria yhteyksiä kaupunkien lähiöiden välillä yms.. Tässä nyt muutama heti sen kummempia miettimättä. Sitten onkin asiakkaan tehtävä miettiä mitä haluaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Ja onnibussin linja ei kulje Turun kautta?


Linja Helsingistä Turun esikaupunkikehälle liittyi HkiKasnäs-linjaan miten?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 2:54 ----------




> Kaukoliikenteessä tosin nähdään kaupunkiliikennettä enemmän markkinaehtoista liikennettä, koska kaupungeissa joukkoliikenteestä saadaan niin paljon suurempi hyöty, että niissä sen tukeminen on selvästi laajempaa.


Täsmentäisin tähän, että käytännön syistä kaupunkiseutujen liikenne tulee olemaan PSA-mallilla eli yhden tilaajan monopsoniliikennettä siksi, koska vain siten voidaan varmistaa riittävän edullisten ja kattavien kausilippujen voimassaolo seudun joukkoliikenteessä. Markkinaehtoisessa liikenteessä liikennöitsijöiden yhteistyö kausilippujen kelpoisuuden suhteen on vapaaehtoista eikä saa sisältää julkista tukea.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 3:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 2:54 ----------




> Milläs muulla Vainio sitten voisi kilpailla onnibussia vastaan kuin hinnalla? Jos Vainio pitäisi hintansa MH:n taksassa Helsinki-Turku välillä se saisi varmaan parissa vuodessa laittaa lapun luukulle. Ja mitä tulee kilpailuun junaa vastaan, niin eiköhän tilanne ole se että bussilla pääsee suoraan lentokentälle, satamiin, tai vaikka Munkkiniemeen. Junalla ei pääse.


Vaikka sillä, että se vie matkustajan johonkin, mihin OB:llä ei toistaiseksi pääse. Kuten esim. Taalintehtaalle ja Kasnäsiin.  :Wink:

----------


## MJG

> Nykyään ne kattavat vain sen linjan kustannukset, eikä siten enää jää sisäistä subventiovaraa muille reiteillä = ne lakkautetaan.


Miksi Helsingin ja Turun väliä matkustavien pitäisi subventoida kannattamatonta maaseutuliikennettä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Keskustelu saa aina vain surkuhupaisampia piirteitä. Samat henkilöt, jotka ovat kritisoineet VR:ää taajamajunaliikenteen (ja sitä edeltävän nk. henkilöjunaliikenteen) tietoisesta alasajosta, vaatimalla vaativat nyt, että bussiliikenneverkko pitäisi vastaavalla tavalla rikkoa. Aikanaan osoitettiin aivan oikein, että useat näennäisesti kannattamattomat junavuorot ja -reitit kuitenkin yhdessä kannattavan päälinjaston kanssa muodostivat kokonaisuuden, joka turvasi samalla pääreittienkin elinehdot. Hyvänä esimerkkinä Porin radalla kävi matkustajakato, kun Rauman haaralta päättyi henkilöjunaliikenne. Vastaavaa on tapahtunut varmasti paljon muuallakin.

On poliittinen päätös, miten mitkäkin subventiot ja tulonsiirrot päätetään toteuttaa. Täällä on usea kirjoittaja esittänyt omat poliittiset näkemyksensä ikään kuin ehdottomana faktana. Mukaan on otettu myös aluepoliittisiakin lausahduksia, ja miksei olisikin, kun rajuimmillaan suunnitteilla oleva "putsaus" voi tehdä ennennäkemätöntä vahinkoa lähes kaikkialla Kehä III:n ulkopuolella lukuun ottamatta joitakin kaupunkikeskuksia. Omia näkemyksiä tänne pitääkin kirjoittaa, mutta ne kannattaa esittää rehellisesti sitten vain näkemyksinä.

----------


## ultrix

> Keskustelu saa aina vain surkuhupaisampia piirteitä. Samat henkilöt, jotka ovat kritisoineet VR:ää taajamajunaliikenteen (ja sitä edeltävän nk. henkilöjunaliikenteen) tietoisesta alasajosta, vaatimalla vaativat nyt, että bussiliikenneverkko pitäisi vastaavalla tavalla rikkoa. Aikanaan osoitettiin aivan oikein, että useat näennäisesti kannattamattomat junavuorot ja -reitit kuitenkin yhdessä kannattavan päälinjaston kanssa muodostivat kokonaisuuden, joka turvasi samalla pääreittienkin elinehdot. Hyvänä esimerkkinä Porin radalla kävi matkustajakato, kun Rauman haaralta päättyi henkilöjunaliikenne. Vastaavaa on tapahtunut varmasti paljon muuallakin.


Näkisin, että on mitä suurimmassa määrin *yksityisen* bussiyhtiön oma liiketaloudellinen päätös, missä se tahtoo liikennöidä. Kun puhutaan *valtionvirastosta* (mitä VR oli vuoteen 1990 asti), ei sama mielivalta voi olla voimassa, koska valtionvirastolla on tai ainakin pitäisi olla yleispalveluvelvoite. Sittemmin VR liikelaitostettiin ja yhtiöitettiin, mutta VR säilytti toisin kuin esim. Ruotsissa ja Saksassa oman absoluuttisen henkilöliikennemonopolinsa vuoteen 2010 asti, jolloin liikenne vapautui niillä rataosilla, joilla ei ole _mitään_ henkilöliikennettä. Olen täysin sitä mieltä, että _monopolin_ vastineena pitää olla kattava yleispalveluvelvoite, mitä esim. VR:llä ei todellakaan tällä hetkellä ole.

Vaikuttaakin retoriikan tasolla siltä, että VR on saanut toimia täysin "markkinaehtoisesti" (=ei kannata, lakkautetaan/maksaa miljoonan) samalla kun yksityiset bussiliikennöitsijät ovat olleet "markkinaehtoisia", mutta silti "joutuneet" ajamaan myös niitä korpikuusen vuoroja (seutulipputuki, koululipputuki, ostoliikenne). 




> On poliittinen päätös, miten mitkäkin subventiot ja tulonsiirrot päätetään toteuttaa. Täällä on usea kirjoittaja esittänyt omat poliittiset näkemyksensä ikään kuin ehdottomana faktana. Mukaan on otettu myös aluepoliittisiakin lausahduksia, ja miksei olisikin, kun rajuimmillaan suunnitteilla oleva "putsaus" voi tehdä ennennäkemätöntä vahinkoa lähes kaikkialla Kehä III:n ulkopuolella lukuun ottamatta joitakin kaupunkikeskuksia. Omia näkemyksiä tänne pitääkin kirjoittaa, mutta ne kannattaa esittää rehellisesti sitten vain näkemyksinä.


Totta, eurovaalit on ensi vuonna.  :Wink: 

Olen sitä mieltä, että riittävä joukkoliikenteen palvelutaso pitää turvata kaikkialla, missä se on järkevää. Taalintehtaalle/Kasnäsiin ehdottomasti, ja niissä vuoroissa onkin nähdäkseni ollut kohtuullisesti matkustajia ja erityisesti postia. Mutta sitä ei voi edellyttää yksittäiseltä yhtiöltä, koska yhtiön tehtävä on tuottaa voittoa omistajilleen eikä hyväntekeväisyyttä. Mikäli päädytään alueelliseen monopoliin, jossa yksittäinen yritys saisi yksinoikeuden liikennöidä esim. koko Kemiönsaaren kunnan alueelle, se on EU-lain mukaan kilpailutettava. Tähän on toki eräitä poikkeuksia, kaikkein pienimpiä kokonaisuuksia ei tarvitse kilpailuttaa (Suorahankintojen kynnysarvo 1 000 000  /vuosi tai 300 000 km /vuosi, kynnysarvo enintään 23 ajoneuvon yrityksissä 2 000 000  /vuosi tai 600 000 km/vuosi).

----------


## antti

Musta tuntuu vaan siltä, että ristisubventioperiaatteella ajettavat vuorot ovat jääneet aika vähiin. Ainoastaan jos vuoro istuu muuten hyvään autokiertoon tai ei ole haluttu päästää vieraita yrittäjiä omiin nurkkiin, on pidetty vuoro liikenneluvalla. Suurin osa ei-kannattavista vuoroista on jo pantu ely-keskusten kilpailukohteiksi.

----------


## moxu

Ainakin päällisin puolin katsottuna Vainion vuorosupistukset ovat valmistautumista tulevaan tilanteeseen. Tarjontaa supistetaan valmiiksi ja ELY kilpailuttaa sitten aikanaan niukemman tarjonnan, johon kisaan yhtiö voi osallistua jopa menestyksen mahdollisuuksia omaavalla tarjouksella. 
ELYn kilpailutuksen autuudesta kenelläkään tuskin lienee mitään harhakäsityksiä. Rahaa ostopalveluihin on minimin verran. Tuskin Salon tai Paraisten kunnat itse liikennettään pystyvät ostamaan, vaikka juuri niiden tapauksessa niiden pitäisi. Paraisten kohdalla joukkoliikenteen hoito pitäisi ehdottomasti siirtää liikenteen jo laivapuolella totaalisesti tyrineeltä ELYltä kunnalle, jonka velvollisuus olisi perustaa sekä busseja että laivoja pyörittävä kalustoyhtiö, jonka operoinnit sitten kilpailutettaisiin.

Toisaalta Vainiolla olisi saumaa rakentaa kohtalaisen huomattava pikavuoroverkko, jossa Helsingin ja Turun välin runsas tarjonta pystyttäisiin haaroittamaan molemmissa päissä; Helsingissä osa vuoroista kentän kautta, Salosta osa kohti Kemiönsaarta ja Paraista ja Turusta osa Kustaviin, Uuteenkaupunkiin ja Raumalle. Pikavuorostatukseen ei kilpailutus pysty ja pääkaupunkiseudun ja mainittujen paikkakuntien välillä luulisi sen verran kulkijoita olevan, että tuote kohtalaisen edullisillakin hinnoilla olisi kannattava. Nykyistä CityCityä asiallisempi sarjalippu ja 5-10 egen nettitarjoukset sitten siihen vielä kehiin, niin kylläpä lähtisi. Ja kisa Onnibussia ja veeärräläisiä vastaan olisi tervettä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> J. Vainion Liikenne Oy 22 Scania OmniLink ajaa tänään shuttlea Katajanokalta. Lisätään vielä se, että Vainion toinenkin OmniLink pyöri tänään Helsingissä. Numeroa 24 kantaa hän.


Bussit on rekisteröity täällä kesäkuussa 2014 ja ovat vuodelta 2005. Rekkarit CJC-465 (#24) ja CJC-467 (#22). Svensk Busshistoria osaa kertoa, että Scaniat ovat aiemmin palvelleet Hollannissa.

http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go/?id=55513
http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go/?id=55514

----------


## Lasse

Vuodenvaihteessa koko Vainion Liikenteen pikavuoroliikenne kokee isoja muutoksia! Uudet lähtöajat, reittimuutoksia, ajopäivälisäyksiä ja uusia vuoroja!

http://vainionliikenne.fi/fi/attachm...uutokset.2.pdf

----------


## Aleksi.K

Vainio on tehnyt fiksun ratkaisun ja lähtee juuri ennen sumppuja. Koskahan Vainio siirtää pikavuoronsa pois 110-tieltä?

----------


## Madmax

> Vainio on tehnyt fiksun ratkaisun ja lähtee juuri ennen sumppuja. Koskahan Vainio siirtää pikavuoronsa pois 110-tieltä?


Miksi siirtäisi ?

----------


## Lasse

> Miksi siirtäisi ?


Niinpä! Ajoaika Lohjanharju-Muurla on sama, ajoi sitten moottoritietä tai 110-tietä. Sen sijaan 110-tien varrella on paljon asutusta, ja näille paikkakunnille on myös kohtuullisesti kulkijoita. En usko että reittiä muutetaan ihan pian.

----------


## J_J

> Vainio on tehnyt fiksun ratkaisun ja lähtee juuri ennen sumppuja. Koskahan Vainio siirtää pikavuoronsa pois 110-tieltä?


Seuraava "uudistus" sitten lieneekin se, että kilpaileva(t) yhtiöt alkavat lähteä xx:56 juuri ennen Vainiota? Periaatteessa todella jees juttu Vainion kannalta, mutta mikäli "lumipalloefekti" toteutuu, niin kyseessä on loputon kujanjuoksu...

----------


## Lasse

> Seuraava "uudistus" sitten lieneekin se, että kilpaileva(t) yhtiöt alkavat lähteä xx:56 juuri ennen Vainiota? Periaatteessa todella jees juttu Vainion kannalta, mutta mikäli "lumipalloefekti" toteutuu, niin kyseessä on loputon kujanjuoksu...


Porvoon Liikenne muutti jo muutama vuosi sitten moottoritievuoronsa lähtemään :08, :23, :38 ja :53. Sittemmin 848 laitettiin lähtemään :18 ja :48.
Vaikkakin joku nyt laittaisi lähtönsä :56, on se kuitenkin parempi liikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta kuin se että kaikki 15 autoa lähtee :00.

----------


## J_J

> Porvoon Liikenne muutti jo muutama vuosi sitten moottoritievuoronsa lähtemään :08, :23, :38 ja :53. Sittemmin 848 laitettiin lähtemään :18 ja :48.
> Vaikkakin joku nyt laittaisi lähtönsä :56, on se kuitenkin parempi liikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta kuin se että kaikki 15 autoa lähtee :00.


Ehdottoman samaa mieltä tästä. Harmillisen monta vuotta vaan on jo saatu jonotella kellarista ulos pääsyä, kuin köyhän talon porsaat. Aina ei ole 10 minuuttia riittänyt lähtöajan jälkeen Manskulle pääsyyn.

----------


## moxu

Vainion muutokset kesäaikataulukauden alkaessa ovat pääasiassa lakkautuksia. Valmistautumista kilpailuttamiseen kaiketi, ettei jatkossa kilpailutuksen voittajan (olipa se kuka tahansa) tarvitse liikoja ajella.
Jaksan ihmetellä, miksei Vainio lisää ratkaisevasti HEL-TKU-pikavuorojensa määrää ja jatka niitä myös Turusta Vakka-Suomen suuntaan pikavuoroina, jolloin kilpailutuksesta ei tarvitsisi välittää. Menijöitähän ainakin Uuteenkaupunkiin ja Raumalle varmasti riittäisi. Itse tuotehan Vainiolla on kunnossa.

Tässä muutoslista (OK, on siellä muutama lisäyskin, mutta pääasiassa lakkautuksia ja supistuksia):
http://vainionliikenne.fi/fi/attachm...0muutokset.pdf

----------


## MJG

> Vainion muutokset kesäaikataulukauden alkaessa ovat pääasiassa lakkautuksia. Valmistautumista kilpailuttamiseen kaiketi, ettei jatkossa kilpailutuksen voittajan (olipa se kuka tahansa) tarvitse liikoja ajella.
> Jaksan ihmetellä, miksei Vainio lisää ratkaisevasti HEL-TKU-pikavuorojensa määrää ja jatka niitä myös Turusta Vakka-Suomen suuntaan pikavuoroina, jolloin kilpailutuksesta ei tarvitsisi välittää. Menijöitähän ainakin Uuteenkaupunkiin ja Raumalle varmasti riittäisi. Itse tuotehan Vainiolla on kunnossa.
> 
> Tässä muutoslista (OK, on siellä muutama lisäyskin, mutta pääasiassa lakkautuksia ja supistuksia):
> http://vainionliikenne.fi/fi/attachm...0muutokset.pdf


Mitähän tuossa taulukossa mahtaa suomeksi olla mm kohta, jossa reitiltä Turku-Karjaa-Lohja-Helsinki lakkautetaan osuus Perniö-Pohja? Tapahtuuko jokin maaginen teleporttaus tämän keskellä linjaa olevan osuuden yli?

----------


## 034

Turussa näkyy Vainion Lahtikoissakin joitakin ale mainoksia kyljissä

----------


## Lasse

> Mitähän tuossa taulukossa mahtaa suomeksi olla mm kohta, jossa reitiltä Turku-Karjaa-Lohja-Helsinki lakkautetaan osuus Perniö-Pohja? Tapahtuuko jokin maaginen teleporttaus tämän keskellä linjaa olevan osuuden yli?


Tarkoittaa juuri sitä mitä siinä kerrotaan, eli linjan hiljaisin osuus lakkautetaan. Nykyään ajetaan siis 16.15 Turku-Perniö ja 18.15 Pohja-Helsinki. Tietenkin eri autoilla, josta Turusta lähtenyt jää Perniön varikolle yöksi ja Pohjalta lähtevä on lähtenyt Helsingistä 15.00.

----------


## MJG

> Tarkoittaa juuri sitä mitä siinä kerrotaan, eli linjan hiljaisin osuus lakkautetaan. Nykyään ajetaan siis 16.15 Turku-Perniö ja 18.15 Pohja-Helsinki. Tietenkin eri autoilla, josta Turusta lähtenyt jää Perniön varikolle yöksi ja Pohjalta lähtevä on lähtenyt Helsingistä 15.00.


Eikö olisi rehellisempää ilmoittaa, että linja Turku-Karjaa-Lohja-Helsinki on lakkautettu?

----------


## Lasse

> Eikö olisi rehellisempää ilmoittaa, että linja Turku-Karjaa-Lohja-Helsinki on lakkautettu?


Eikö tuostakin nyt käy ilmi ettei kyseistä yhteyttä enää ole?

----------


## MJG

> Eikö olisi rehellisempää ilmoittaa, että linja Turku-Karjaa-Lohja-Helsinki on lakkautettu?


Väittäisin että kovin huonosti. Tuollainen tiedotus on vielä ala-arvoisempaa kuin Vainion kuskien käyttäytyminen liikenteessä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Aika erikoinen mielipide!

----------


## moxu

Vainion hävittyä saaristolinjat kilpailutuksessa, kuten toisaalla kerrottiin, on mietityttänyt, mahtaako Saaristotiekin nyt kadota suomalaisten operaattorien joukosta. Firmahan on jo vuosikaudet ollut Vainion aputoiminimi, mutta edes jotain "perinteisestä" vihreästä KorpoNaguPargasÅbosta on kuitenkin ollut tallella.
Vainio on kuitenkin merkittävä tilauskeikkafirma, ja Turun suunnalla on varsinkin kesäisin paljon asiakaspotentiaalia myös saariston suuntaan. Vainiolle voisi olla näissä kisailuissa kohtalainen etu siitä, että parissa tilausbussissa olisi kotipaikan peruina etuiluoikeus lautoille. Senhän nauvolaisfirman (joka Skärgårdsvägen ainakin paperilla on aina ollut) autot saavat ilmaisena huomenlahjana kotipaikkansa mukaan.

Kiinnostavaa on seurata sitäkin, nähdäänkö saaristotiellä vastaisuudessa vainiolaisia Helsinki-Korppoo-pikavuoroja. Sellaisten perustamiseenhan yhtiöllä pitäisi lupa olla, vaikka epäilemättä tuotteen saaminen kannattavaksi muulloin kuin keskikesällä lienee utopiaa. 
Kiinnostavaa on toki seurata sitäkin, kuinka hyvin Vainio kestää toimintaansa kohdistuvat supistukset ja ilmeisesti kartellista paukahtavat sakotkin. Pikavuoroliikenteessä olisi saumaa ja jopa jonkinlaisia velvollisuuksia asiakaskuntaa kohtaan laajentaa tarjontaa, ja suorat yhteydet Helsingistä Salon ja/tai Turun lisäksi, jomman kumman kautta, ainakin saariston ja Vakka-Suomen suuntiin.

----------


## iiko

> Vainio on kuitenkin merkittävä tilauskeikkafirma, ja Turun suunnalla on varsinkin kesäisin paljon asiakaspotentiaalia myös saariston suuntaan. Vainiolle voisi olla näissä kisailuissa kohtalainen etu siitä, että parissa tilausbussissa olisi kotipaikan peruina etuiluoikeus lautoille. Senhän nauvolaisfirman (joka Skärgårdsvägen ainakin paperilla on aina ollut) autot saavat ilmaisena huomenlahjana kotipaikkansa mukaan.


Veikkaisin, että nykyisessä toimintaympäristössä moisten etuoikeuksien pitäisi olla romukoppaan heitettyjä taikka sitten sama pitää tarjota jokaiselle vuoroja tuonne ajavalle. Ei missään nimessä voi olla niin, että moiset etuilut ovat jonkun firman hallussa eikä ajettavien vuorojen. Ymmärrän hyvin, että paikallisia asukkaita voidaan palvella etuajo-oikeudella, mutta se ei voi riippua siitä, mitä auton kyljessä lukee.

----------


## moxu

Luonnollisesti TLO:n vuoroautot saavat etuilulaatat, mutta muille ajoneuvoillehan ne myönnetään vain asuin- eli rekisteripaikan myötä. Tähänhän koko etuiluoikeussysteemi perustuu. Kesämökilleen kiiruhtavan kaupunkilaisen kuuluukin jonottaa. Keikkaluontoisesti saaristoon virka- tai huoltoajossa oleva auto saa kertaluonteisen tai määräaikaisen etuiluluvan, jos anoo sitä.
Tilanne, että saaristoon on rekisteröitynä bussi ilman linjaa, on uusi. Vainiolle se voisi olla kilpailuvaltti tilausajojen myynnissä.

Suurimman osan vuotta etuiluoikeus on yhdentekevä, mutta silloin kun jonoja on, moni olisi valmis maksamaan oikeudesta ohittaa se. Itse olen parhaimmillaan juhannusaatonaattona suhannut fillarillani neljän ja puolen kilometrin jonon ohi, ja saanut lautalla kanssamatkustajilta paljon kehuja onnistuneesta ajoneuvovalinnastani...

----------


## Rokko

"Etuajo-oikeus on myös luvanvaraisessa henkilöliikenteessä käytettävällä ajoneuvolla (taksit ja bussit)" Näin kertoo ELY-keskuksen sivut etuajo-oikeus asiasta. Tilausajot eivät mun mielestä kuuluu tuon piiriin.

----------


## moxu

> "Etuajo-oikeus on myös luvanvaraisessa henkilöliikenteessä käytettävällä ajoneuvolla (taksit ja bussit)" Näin kertoo ELY-keskuksen sivut etuajo-oikeus asiasta. Tilausajot eivät mun mielestä kuuluu tuon piiriin.


Eivät kuulukaan, ja juuri siksi Saaristotie olisi hyvä olemassa alueen tilausajojen aputoiminimenä, koska sen autoille laatta kuuluu kotipaikan peruina ja etuiluoikeus on, olipa kyytiläisiä tai ei.

----------


## MJG

> "Etuajo-oikeus on myös luvanvaraisessa henkilöliikenteessä käytettävällä ajoneuvolla (taksit ja bussit)" Näin kertoo ELY-keskuksen sivut etuajo-oikeus asiasta. Tilausajot eivät mun mielestä kuuluu tuon piiriin.


Tuo koskee niitä ajoneuvoja, joilla ilman muuta on etuajo-oikeus asetuksen  nojalla. Sen lisäksi ELY-keskuksella on harkintavalta etuajo-oikeuksien myöntämiseen muun muassa yritystoiminnan luonteen perusteella. 

Lupamenettelyä on viime vuosina tiukennettu varsinkin sen jälkeen, kun homma Hailuodon lautalla karkasi käsistä. Arvelisin, että minkään linja-autoyrityksen on turhaa yrittää sijoittaa kalustoaan saariin vain etuajo-oikeuden saamiseksi. Tuskin onnistuu.

Jos sitten yritys haluaa tuottaa vaikkapa palvelun, jossa bussilastillinen väkeä tuodaan saaristoon retkelle ja syömään ja tämän aikataulutus vaikka ruoan jäähtymisen välttämiseksi on tärkeää, on mahdollista hakea ELY-keskuksen myöntämää tilapäislupaa (max 3 kk) tai kunnan antamaa lainalupaa (max 7 vrk).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:10 ----------




> Eivät kuulukaan, ja juuri siksi Saaristotie olisi hyvä olemassa alueen tilausajojen aputoiminimenä, koska sen autoille laatta kuuluu kotipaikan peruina ja etuiluoikeus on, olipa kyytiläisiä tai ei.


Ei kuulu. Asuinpaikkaperustainen lupa irtoaa vain luonnollisille henkilöille, ei yrityksille.

----------


## kuukanko

> "Etuajo-oikeus on myös luvanvaraisessa henkilöliikenteessä käytettävällä ajoneuvolla (taksit ja bussit)" Näin kertoo ELY-keskuksen sivut etuajo-oikeus asiasta. Tilausajot eivät mun mielestä kuuluu tuon piiriin.


Luvanvaraista henkilöliikennettä ne tilausajotkin on, koska niiden ajaminen vaatii joukkoliikenneluvan.

----------


## MJG

> Luvanvaraista henkilöliikennettä ne tilausajotkin on, koska niiden ajaminen vaatii joukkoliikenneluvan.


Kyse on maantielautta-asetuksen tekstistä eikä se ole toimipaikkasidonnainen.  Asetus antaa yhtäläiset oikeudet Nauvon lautalle olkoon liikennettä harjoittavan yrityksen toimipaikka Korppoo tai vaikka Inari.

----------


## moxu

Olen nähnyt saaristossa lukuisia tilausajobusseja, mutten ole mitenkään varma niiden jonotuskulttuurin yhtenäisyydestä. Vainion autot ovat aina suhanneet jonojen ohi, olivatpa sitten reitillä tai tilauksessa, mutta ainakin Vesman muistan joskus seisseen kiltisti jonossa Lillmälössä, ja asiakkaat ovat mässyttäneet jätskiä rannassa.
Minusta tilausajobussienkin kuuluu päästä jonojen ohi, koska useimmiten niiden asiakaskunnille on sovittu selkeästi alueen elinkeinorakenteeseen vaikuttava asia lauttayhteyden takana, esim.lounas ravintolassa, jonka liikevaihto kerätään jhannuksen ja elokuun puolenvälin välisenä aikana. Muunkinlaisia näkemyksiä varmaan on, erityisesti niillä, jotka jonossa joutuvat odottelemaan parhaimmillaan 3-4 tuntiakin.

----------


## MJG

> Olen nähnyt saaristossa lukuisia tilausajobusseja, mutten ole mitenkään varma niiden jonotuskulttuurin yhtenäisyydestä. Vainion autot ovat aina suhanneet jonojen ohi, olivatpa sitten reitillä tai tilauksessa, mutta ainakin Vesman muistan joskus seisseen kiltisti jonossa Lillmälössä, ja asiakkaat ovat mässyttäneet jätskiä rannassa.
> Minusta tilausajobussienkin kuuluu päästä jonojen ohi, koska useimmiten niiden asiakaskunnille on sovittu selkeästi alueen elinkeinorakenteeseen vaikuttava asia lauttayhteyden takana, esim.lounas ravintolassa, jonka liikevaihto kerätään jhannuksen ja elokuun puolenvälin välisenä aikana. Muunkinlaisia näkemyksiä varmaan on, erityisesti niillä, jotka jonossa joutuvat odottelemaan parhaimmillaan 3-4 tuntiakin.


Asetuksen teksti on muuttunut muutama vuosi sitten. Ennen etuajo-oikeus oli aikataulunmukaisella vuorolla, nyt luvanvaraisella liikenteellä. En tiedä, onko lavennus tarkoituksellinen, vai jymäytettiinkö Kyllöstä. Pikantti yksityiskohta uudessa asetustekstissä on, että mopot ovat nyt etuajo-oikeutettuja prioriteetillä 6. Eli jos Lillmälön rantaan jonain päivänä ilmaantuu 500 mopoa, ne otetaan kyytiin ennen henkilöautoja.

----------


## kuukanko

Vainion Liikenne laajentaa reviiriään. Matkahuollon aikatauluhausta löytyy ensi maanantaista lähtien:
Turku 22.15 - Tampere 0.15/0.20 - Jyväskylä 2.20 M-P,SS
Jyväskylä 4.15 - Heinola 5.45 - Helsinki 7.35 M-L

Helsinki 13.15 - Heinola 14.55 - Jyväskylä 16.30 M-P,SS
Jyväskylä 19.20 - Tampere 21.20/21.45 - Turku 23.45 M-P,SS

----------


## killerpop

> Vainion Liikenne laajentaa reviiriään. Matkahuollon aikatauluhausta löytyy ensi maanantaista lähtien:
> Turku 22.15 - Tampere 0.15/0.20 - Jyväskylä 2.20 M-P,SS
> Jyväskylä 4.15 - Heinola 5.45 - Helsinki 7.35 M-L
> 
> Helsinki 13.15 - Heinola 14.55 - Jyväskylä 16.30 M-P,SS
> Jyväskylä 19.20 - Tampere 21.20/21.45 - Turku 23.45 M-P,SS


Nopealla pika-analyysilla ihmetyttää, että Lahdessa ei pysähdyttäisi lainkaan.
Sitten niistä pienemmistä kaupungeista ja kunnista tuli mieleen Urjala ja Orivesi, tavallaan myös Jämsän keskusta.
Mutta ainahan sitä aikataulua voi korjailla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nopealla pika-analyysilla ihmetyttää, että Lahdessa ei pysähdyttäisi lainkaan.


Ehkä on ajateltu, ettei Reissu Ruotin uuden 5.45-lähdön ja Koiviston Auton 6.45-lähdön välissä ole tarvetta kulkea autoa, vaikka Heinolan lähtöajalla 5.45 se osuisi sopivasti tuohon väliin.

----------


## deepthroat

> Nopealla pika-analyysilla ihmetyttää, että Lahdessa ei pysähdyttäisi lainkaan.
> Sitten niistä pienemmistä kaupungeista ja kunnista tuli mieleen Urjala ja Orivesi, tavallaan myös Jämsän keskusta.
> Mutta ainahan sitä aikataulua voi korjailla.


No tuskin kauaa Vainio tyhjiä penkkejä kuskailee näillä reiteillä ja kun rahditkin liikkunee kuorma-autojen kyydissä, niin tuskin tulee mikään kultakaivos..

----------


## kuukanko

Vainion entinen 116, Karosa Axer CYX-116, on päätynyt Helsinkiin Särkiniementien ilmaisille kadunvarsipaikoille seisomaan Vainion teipeistä riisuttuna (mutta vanhassa pohjavärissään).

----------


## VMH

Vainion auto 109 on laitettu linjaliikenteeseen pitkästä aikaa. Eilen tuli vastaan Lohjan ja Helsingin välisillä linjoilla. Kyseessä siis Carrus Star 602.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Vainio se porskuttaa, kuulemma ajettava lisääntynyt ja hakee uusia kuskeja, onko perää?

----------


## tkp

> Vainio se porskuttaa, kuulemma ajettava lisääntynyt ja hakee uusia kuskeja, onko perää?


Helsinki-Turku väliä saisi ajaa niinpaljon kuin vaan autoja ja kuljettajia löytyy. Junat kulkee vain Kupittaalle asti ja onnibus peruu päivittäin vuorojaan

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Helsinki-Turku väliä saisi ajaa niinpaljon kuin vaan autoja ja kuljettajia löytyy. Junat kulkee vain Kupittaalle asti ja onnibus peruu päivittäin vuorojaan


Liekö kannattavin pikavuoro mitä Suomen maasta löytyy? Onko Tampere-Helsinki välillä sama ilmiö?

----------


## VHi

> Onko Tampere-Helsinki välillä sama ilmiö?


Tuskin on, juna vie kuitenkin suurimman osan matkustajista.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Tuskin on, juna vie kuitenkin suurimman osan matkustajista.


Näinhän se taitaa olla, hyvä kuitenkin Vainiolle, että asiakkaita riittää eikä pikavuorot ole täysin häviämässä. Muistaakseni toimitusjohtaja kertoili, että paketit lisääntyneet mutta nyt käsittääkseni laajentanut toimintaansa jo rekkapuolelle?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

> Helsinki-Turku väliä saisi ajaa niinpaljon kuin vaan autoja ja kuljettajia löytyy. Junat kulkee vain Kupittaalle asti ja onnibus peruu päivittäin vuorojaan


Onhan se Kupittaa nyt kuitenkin melkein sama kuin normaalisti rautatieasema. Pieni kaupunkin, pienet välimatkat.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onhan se Kupittaa nyt kuitenkin melkein sama kuin normaalisti rautatieasema. Pieni kaupunkin, pienet välimatkat.


Niin, Kupittaan asemalta bussilla torin kulmille ei kestä paljon kauempaa kuin päärautatieasemalta samaan paikkaan. Mutta junayhteys suoraan satamaan Uudenmaan suunnalta jäi pitkäksi aikaa puuttumaan. Joillekin sillä on suuri merkitys, joillekin ei ehkä mitään merkitystä.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Mitkä autot yleensä pyörii Turku-Helsinki akselilla, yöpyykö Helsingissä ainoaakaan autoa?

----------


## VMH

> Vainion auto 109 on laitettu linjaliikenteeseen pitkästä aikaa. Eilen tuli vastaan Lohjan ja Helsingin välisillä linjoilla. Kyseessä siis Carrus Star 602.


Nyt on liikenreessä myös Vainion autot 12, 16 ja 110 eli melkein kaikki Carrukset mitä Vainiolla on. Jollei Turussa ole auto 131 käytössä junia korvaamassa, muistaakseni oli jossain kuvaa sellaisesta. Tai sitten muistan väärin.

----------


## LimoSWN

Tulipa kuvattuna vastaan, mut ei harrastajat ole vissiin vielä nähneet NMI-525, Volvo 8700, mikähän mahtaa olla tän järjestysnumeroiksi tulossa, tullut?
Ollut tänään U280:lla

----------

